# TSI after RAI



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I have read that some patients experience an increase in TSI after RAI, thus making them more hyper. I have also read that it can take some time for TSI to drop after RAI...in some cases years which could lead to additional problems down the road such as TED.

Is this something to be concerned about? Isn't TSI the problem in GD? Why would a doctor recommend a treatment that could possibly cause an increase in TSI? Why wouldn't surgery but the first choice of treatment after ATDs?

TIA
Chris


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I have read that some patients experience an increase in TSI after RAI, thus making them more hyper. I have also read that it can take some time for TSI to drop after RAI...in some cases years which could lead to additional problems down the road such as TED.
> 
> Is this something to be concerned about? Isn't TSI the problem in GD? Why would a doctor recommend a treatment that could possibly cause an increase in TSI? Why wouldn't surgery but the first choice of treatment after ATDs?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris and welcome. Sometimes, RAI can trigger TED but so can surgery and so can taking anti-thyroid meds. Other traumas such as giving birth, an accident or other illness can also trigger TED.

Some docs will put their patients on a pred-pak prior and during RAI. This is said to lessen the effects re TED. You may wish to discuss this w/ your doc. Also, it is your body so you are entitled to make the choice. I support that 100%.

I take it you are in hyperthyroid state? Are you on anti-thyroid med now? Do you have any signs of TED?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I have read that some patients experience an increase in TSI after RAI, thus making them more hyper. I have also read that it can take some time for TSI to drop after RAI...in some cases years which could lead to additional problems down the road such as TED.
> 
> Is this something to be concerned about? Isn't TSI the problem in GD? Why would a doctor recommend a treatment that could possibly cause an increase in TSI? Why wouldn't surgery but the first choice of treatment after ATDs?
> 
> ...


That is the exact reason I chose surgery over RAI.

I still have some stimulating antibodies because I cannot produce TSH even with mid range Free's. About 2 years ago I had a TBII test run and it showed very positive -

Antibodies are produced in other parts of the body so even with a TT hey still circulate but I would imagine at a lower level than having had RAI that did not kill off a thyroid completely.


----------

